# What is the worst tasting food you've ever eaten?



## Deleted-394630 (Nov 26, 2017)

Rules for this discussion:

Nothing NSFW
It has to be edible, in a literal sense of food

Don't make shit up
Don't mention restaurant names
Be decent
So yeah, as the title says, what is the worst tasting food you've ever eaten?


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Nov 26, 2017)

Salad


----------



## Jitrid (Nov 26, 2017)

Lamb sausages.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Nov 26, 2017)

Smelts. It didn't help that they were looking at me either.


----------



## jDSX (Nov 26, 2017)

It had cilantro in it... I guarantee


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 26, 2017)

I once ordered cheese tortelinis from a restaurant and they had a soap aftertaste.
Still eaten, drowned in the sauce, but that was not much enjoyable 



jDSX said:


> It had cilantro in it... I guarantee


What's bad about cilantro? I add it in almost all my meals. It adds a nice taste.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Nov 26, 2017)

The soap is cilantro. You hate cilantro. My wife says the same thing about it. I don't taste it as soap though. Some have sensitive pallets.


----------



## Jayro (Nov 26, 2017)

Probably coleslaw. Or raisins. Or coleslaw with raisins in it.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Nov 26, 2017)

NSFW food exist?


----------



## iAqua (Nov 26, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> NSFW food exist?


i mean u could be like "i ate beckies ass and it didn't taste very good"


----------



## migles (Nov 27, 2017)

i once scratched my armpits while stressed in an online match and then i accidentally tasted it... there is nothing worse...

but seriously, bad milk... there was a packet of milk in the fridge, it was bad, i went to drink it and it was even worse than armpits. i can't even stand the smell, and that morning i just trusted it...
i spent that morning vomiting the nothingless i had in my stomash... at least i now know if i would even drink poison i can just try to find bad milk to force throw up
i now have phobia of bad milk, sometimes i even ask someone to check if its bad for me because even the smell is enough to make me puke

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



iAqua said:


> i mean u could be like "i ate beckies ass and it didn't taste very good"


i bet beckies ass would not taste that bad, you just need to wash her which is also a fun task


----------



## Deleted-394630 (Nov 27, 2017)

Jayro said:


> Probably coleslaw. Or raisins. Or coleslaw with raisins in it.


ewwwwww


migles said:


> i once scratched my armpits while stressed in an online match and then i accidentally tasted it... there is nothing worse...
> 
> but seriously, bad milk... there was a packet of milk in the fridge, it was bad, i went to drink it and it was even worse than armpits. i can't even stand the smell, and that morning i just trusted it...
> i spent that morning vomiting the nothingless i had in my stomash... at least i now know if i would even drink poison i can just try to find bad milk to force throw up
> i now have phobia of bad milk, sometimes i even ask someone to check if its bad for me because even the smell is enough to make me puke


WE HAVE A FOREIGNER, BAGGED MILK! SOUND THE ALARM!


----------



## migles (Nov 27, 2017)

SketchyPixel said:


> WE HAVE A FOREIGNER, BAGGED MILK! SOUND THE ALARM!


actually carton here lol i know my english is bad and i feel bad about it ;C
https://www.mockupworld.co/wp-content/uploads/edd/2016/01/free-milk-carton-mockup-1000x750.jpg


----------



## Deleted-394630 (Nov 27, 2017)

migles said:


> actually carton here lol i know my english is bad and i feel bad about it ;C
> https://www.mockupworld.co/wp-content/uploads/edd/2016/01/free-milk-carton-mockup-1000x750.jpg


Oh shit, I'm sorry. I guess I do take language a little too literally sometimes.


----------



## mikey420 (Nov 27, 2017)

Lutefisk


----------



## Jayro (Nov 27, 2017)

mikey420 said:


> Lutefisk


I googled that, and it sounds disgusting.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 27, 2017)

slaphappygamer said:


> The soap is cilantro. You hate cilantro. My wife says the same thing about it. I don't taste it as soap though. Some have sensitive pallets.


Was that a reply to me? I can certainly tell the difference between cilantro and soap  I doubt it was what made my meal taste like soap.
I suspect they probably forgot to rinse something at this restaurant. It was the only time I ever ate something that bad.


----------



## Jayro (Nov 27, 2017)

Celantro to me doesn't taste like soap, but it's spicier than I'd like and doesn't taste good at all. Especially when Mexicans pile that shit on their street tacos they sell you from the taco trucks.


----------



## Soraiko (Nov 27, 2017)

.......lamb meat....baahhhhhhh...cant stand it


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Nov 27, 2017)

How can food be NSFW?

Does Rocky Mountain Oysters fall under that category?


----------



## Jayro (Nov 27, 2017)

Memoir said:


> How can food be NSFW?
> 
> Does Rocky Mountain Oysters fall under that category?


If so, the same goes for tripe.


----------



## DarthDub (Nov 27, 2017)

Some weird green sushi.


----------



## Yepi69 (Nov 27, 2017)

Gonna get hated but, cheese.
I hate cheese, any kind of it, shape or form.


----------



## astrangeone (Nov 27, 2017)

Chinese wonton soup is made with an alkaline chemical that flavours it.  A couple of years back, I got a bowl that absolutely tasted like it was run through a dirty dishwasher (the chemical tastes like soap).  I still haven't ordered wonton soup for that reason - seriously bad shit.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Nov 27, 2017)

Yepi69 said:


> Gonna get hated but, cheese.
> I hate cheese, any kind of it, shape or form.


Nooooo!


Also, in Canada, I believe, milk comes in a bag.


----------



## RustInPeace (Nov 27, 2017)

Liver. I never got the taste for it, it had a real thickness in the taste, minus any kind of flavor. Even with onions, that didn't really change the taste.


----------



## iAqua (Nov 27, 2017)

astrangeone said:


> Chinese wonton soup


must've been a bad place, wonton soup is delicious.


----------



## Foxchild (Nov 27, 2017)

Onions in general


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 27, 2017)

Natto or 納豆, fermented soy beans that look like snot covered soy beans. Yeah, I wanted to gag.


----------



## Issac (Nov 27, 2017)

The worst thing I ever ate was pork loin that was cooked viking style. The whole piece, with fat, cartilage, tendons and everything, no spices. Rolled into birch bark, put down a hole in the ground, with some hot rocks on top, and then covered with dirt. a few hours later, dug it all up, and got to eat it ... like that... :/ I was about 9 or 10 years old.

It was on a school trip with 8-10 year old kids, and we went to a little viking settlement that is not far from where I live. I mean, sure, show the kids how meat was prepared back then, but have some hot dogs as backup for fucks sake! *mad*

Apart from that, which is a rather special case, I can't remember the worst thing I've eaten. I don't like cilantro / coriander, I'm one of those who think it tastes like soap, but it's not the worst thing for sure.


----------



## orangy57 (Nov 27, 2017)

durians


----------



## TheZoc (Nov 27, 2017)

I'll go with the classics: Steamed eggplant and/or Jiló (Scarlet Eggplant). They're terrible IMO.

About cilantro: There's a genetic background that makes you love it or hate it


----------



## Dialexio (Nov 27, 2017)

I can't think of my most abhorred food, so I'm going to go with something everyone likes and I don't.

Avocado. If I find avocado in my sushi and push it out, I will actually still gag because the avocado's still smeared on whatever's in the sushi.


----------



## TheZoc (Nov 27, 2017)

Dialexio said:


> I can't think of my most abhorred food, so I'm going to go with something everyone likes and I don't.
> 
> Avocado. If I find avocado in my sushi and push it out, I will actually still gag because the avocado's still smeared on whatever's in the sushi.




Avocado in sushi? wtf happened with wasabi? o.O


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 27, 2017)

slaphappygamer said:


> Also, in Canada, I believe, milk comes in a bag.


Yup, it indeed does.
Pretty useful format.


----------



## Pleng (Nov 27, 2017)

It's quite hard to think of anything because rancid food normally smells rancid (peanut butter, salty dried squid, marmite...) so I won't let it anywhere near my mouth.

The only thing I can think of that is rancid but doesn't have a telling smell is mayonnaise. I always order my fast food without mayonnaise and now I *always* check that they've actually made it sans-mayo as per my request, but I was a little more trusting in my junior years and once or twice ended up biting into a burger that had been tainted with the nasty sauce.

tl;dr - Mayonnaise


----------



## Vieela (Nov 27, 2017)

Arabic rice. There was something on it that made me INCREDIBLY disgusted at it, i couldn't get to swallow it for some reason


----------



## Dialexio (Nov 27, 2017)

TheZoc said:


> Avocado in sushi? wtf happened with wasabi? o.O


Wasabi is usually on the side (at least in the US), and I can actually handle the wasabi paste. Some sushi rolls (most notably California rolls— which isn't real sushi, but it's not limited to those) may be made with avocado.


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 27, 2017)

Your mom's cooking.

I don't really dislike any foods unlike you picky eaters.


----------



## gameboy (Nov 27, 2017)

Lol rule number one...


----------



## CitizenSnips (Nov 27, 2017)

Ketchup, if that counts. Even the slightest smell of it leaves me writhing in disgust


----------



## xpoverzion (Nov 27, 2017)

SketchyPixel said:


> Rules for this discussion:
> 
> Nothing NSFW
> It has to be edible, in a literal sense of food
> ...


Cilantro for me.  It smells and tastes like jizz.  Feta cheese is a close second.  Smells and tastes like stinky feet.  They might as well call feta chesse, "fetid cheese."


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 27, 2017)

xpoverzion said:


> Cilantro for me.  It smells and tastes like jizz.  Feta cheese is a close second.  Smells and tastes like stinky feet.  They might as well call feta chesse, "fetid cheese."


I am not questioning why you dislike cilanato or feta cheese. However, I am questioning how you know what jizz and stinky feet taste like.


----------



## ThoD (Nov 27, 2017)

xpoverzion said:


> Cilantro for me.  It smells and tastes like jizz.  Feta cheese is a close second.  Smells and tastes like dirty feet.


You have tasted jizz before? Dood...

Feta is average and that's coming from a greek, it's not as bad as people say, it's just that you people can't find anything but shitty rip-offs of it


For me, worse thing I've ever eaten was "greek gyros" (a normally AMAZING fast-food that's actually the healthiest and tastiest junk-food in the entire world and is the basis for things like falafels and anything that's wrapped like that) in Poland, threw that shit right up, it was awful! I mean, they put sea cucumber, eggplant and all sorts of irrelevant things in there, while they put sugared goat yogurt rather than the actual yogurt!


----------



## astrangeone (Nov 27, 2017)

iAqua said:


> must've been a bad place, wonton soup is delicious.



It's usually a good place, but I think someone fucked up the soup base.  Was awful.  Ruined wonton soup for me, possibly forever...


----------



## iAqua (Nov 27, 2017)

astrangeone said:


> It's usually a good place, but I think someone fucked up the soup base.  Was awful.  Ruined wonton soup for me, possibly forever...


You really should try it again, everytime i've had it it's been amazing.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Nov 27, 2017)

Cilantro has it's uses, in small amounts. Too much can kill a dish. The right amount and you will have never known it was in there.

It is much like women and makeup. If you can tell that the bitch is using makeup, then it is too much.


I honestly can't think of the worst food I have ever eaten besides hotpockets, mcdonalds, or the other generic garbage food. The only thing worse than those is my sister microwaving ramen noodles.


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (Nov 27, 2017)

kim (the algae they use for kimchi)


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Nov 27, 2017)

migles said:


> but seriously, bad milk... there was a packet of milk in the fridge, it was bad, i went to drink it and it was even worse than armpits. i can't even stand the smell, and that morning i just trusted it...
> i spent that morning vomiting the nothingless i had in my stomash... at least i now know if i would even drink poison i can just try to find bad milk to force throw up
> i now have phobia of bad milk, sometimes i even ask someone to check if its bad for me because even the smell is enough to make me puke


I am EXTREMELY particular about my milk. Even before I had conscience taste buds I had bought a gallon of walmart brand milk. It was disgusting. At that point in my life I was extremely poor and nearly homeless, but I had to reject that milk. It tasted worse than hydrated powdered milk. Now I stick to Hood milk exclusively. If I can't find hood milk then I will suffer without, but I refuse to drink water because it fucks up my stomach. Hood or bust.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Nov 27, 2017)

Liver. I hate liver. I absolutely hate the taste, the smell, everything. I can't force myself to eat it if I taste or smell it. It'll just come back up. When I had to because I well, had to eat what I was told to, I had to cut it into minuscule pieces and force it down with a glass of water. I'd end the meal with so much water drank. It was terrible.


----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 27, 2017)

well dam, the rules blow me just saying literal shit but I can't say I ever tasted it anyway


----------



## xpoverzion (Nov 27, 2017)

ThoD said:


> You have tasted jizz before? Dood...
> 
> Feta is average and that's coming from a greek, it's not as bad as people say, it's just that you people can't find anything but shitty rip-offs of it
> 
> ...


Haha!  I know what I said sounds bed.  Clarification... Cilantro and feta cheese taste like what I imagine jizz and stinky feet taste like based on the smell of both.


----------



## ThoD (Nov 27, 2017)

gnmmarechal said:


> Liver. I hate liver. I absolutely hate the taste, the smell, everything. I can't force myself to eat it if I taste or smell it. It'll just come back up. When I had to because I well, had to eat what I was told to, I had to cut it into minuscule pieces and force it down with a glass of water. I'd end the meal with so much water drank. It was terrible.


I feel you, I HATE liver! When I was a kid and was forced to eat it (because apparently that cultivates your taste according to stupid parents), I had to literally drown the thing in lemon juice and salt just to cover the flavor! That thing is disgusting, I can't believe there's a national food here with it as the main ingredient (liver, rice and greens soup) that we are supposed to eat every easter!


----------



## qqq1 (Nov 27, 2017)

Back in my college cafeteria I took some pasta salad that had what appeared to be chunks of cheese in it. It wasn't cheese, it was tofu. It was so disgusting I threw away all my food and couldn't eat for the rest of the day. Still felt ill the next day. I have refused to ever touch tofu again since then.


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 27, 2017)

qqq1 said:


> Back in my college cafeteria I took some pasta salad that had what appeared to be chunks of cheese in it. It wasn't cheese, it was tofu. It was so disgusting I threw away all my food and couldn't eat for the rest of the day. Still felt ill the next day. I have refused to ever touch tofu again since then.


Vegans would disagree.


----------



## qqq1 (Nov 27, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> Vegans would disagree.


Good thing I don't care what vegans or anyone else thinks of the foods I like and dislike.


----------



## Veho (Nov 27, 2017)

ThoD said:


> For me, worse thing I've ever eaten was "greek gyros" in Poland, threw that shit right up, it was awful! I mean, they put *sea cucumber*, eggplant and all sorts of irrelevant things in there, while they put sugared goat yogurt rather than the actual yogurt!


Sea cucumber?  
No wonder you didn't like it.


----------



## ThoD (Nov 27, 2017)

Veho said:


> Sea cucumber?
> No wonder you didn't like it.


YES, that fucking thing sliced in small rolls! I mean, who even thought it would be a good idea? Never again will I trust an asian person in Poland for GREEK traditional food!


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 29, 2017)

CitizenSnips said:


> Ketchup, if that counts. Even the slightest smell of it leaves me writhing in disgust



I agree with you on ketchup.
I'd like to add that anything from tomatoes is disgusting.
Cucumbers are disgusting as well.


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Nov 29, 2017)

Some sort of pasta dish. I especially hate instant side dishes. I had something like that about twelve years ago and I was gagging and almost puked at the table.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Nov 29, 2017)

Sea food


----------



## Youkai (Nov 29, 2017)

today we ordered Pizza at my Company and damn I never knew you could make a pizza taste that horrible ! bit of one little pice and threw it away ;(

Usually for me the worst that I know of is asparagus no idea how people can eat this stuff. Was forced to eat it a few times when I was a kid as the teachers in preschool didn't allow me not to eat it (had to "at least try" it every single time) and every time after eating some of it I had to puke.


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Nov 29, 2017)

qqq1 said:


> Back in my college cafeteria I took some pasta salad that had what appeared to be chunks of cheese in it. It wasn't cheese, it was tofu. It was so disgusting I threw away all my food and couldn't eat for the rest of the day. Still felt ill the next day. I have refused to ever touch tofu again since then.


Tofu is pretty tastless by itself. So they either put something nasty on it or it was some kind of cheese. Cream cheese sushi has become a thing in some places but it's nasty (brought that up because somebody I knew thought it was tofu for some reason and it could look somewhat similar when cut up into tiny pieces).


----------



## Owenge (Nov 29, 2017)

The worst thing would have to be the pulp of a pumpkin


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Nov 29, 2017)

Does cod liver oil count? That's the worst tasting thing I can think of, and the texture doesn't help either.
I haven't eaten a lot of bad tasting things that I would actually consider food.


----------



## tatumanu (Nov 29, 2017)

Domino's Pizza in Manhattan.


----------



## smile72 (Nov 29, 2017)

Hmm I tried chocolate flavored yakisoba and while it tasted bad it didn't taste disgusting mainly just disappointing. But maybe Polish sausage it had sooo much garlic it made me sick...I can't eat things with any noticeable trace of garlic or onion in it.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 29, 2017)

Liver and bitter food. I cant stand food thats bitter


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 29, 2017)

red meat/bird meat/squash
had a little and have never eaten it since
im not a vegan I eat fish!


----------



## Taffy (Nov 29, 2017)

BeanBoozled,
Brusselsprouts,
tomatoes,


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Nov 29, 2017)

Riyaz said:


> Liver and bitter food. I cant stand food thats bitter


Oh, for sure, liver is pretty nasty. I had forgotten about that.
Fun fact: Most things that taste bitter are actually poisonous. It's nature's way of warning us, we're not supposed to like it. So I would be surprised if anyone actually enjoyed the bitter taste.


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Nov 29, 2017)

tatumanu said:


> Domino's Pizza in Manhattan.


Why would you eat Domino's pizza in a City with 100% better pizzerias?


----------



## Cylent1 (Nov 29, 2017)

Venison... by far!


----------



## tatumanu (Nov 29, 2017)

BlackWizzard17 said:


> Why would you eat Domino's pizza in a City with 100% better pizzerias?


4 am munchies, near the hotel i was staying.


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Nov 29, 2017)

tatumanu said:


> 4 am munchies, near the hotel i was staying.


Never knew Dominos stayed open that late, weird.


----------



## ParanoidPenguin (Nov 29, 2017)

I'm usually an adventurous eater, but the worst thing by far that I have eaten is eel sushi.


----------



## ToonGoomba (Nov 29, 2017)

Pineapple pizza. Who seriously mixes fruit with tomato sauce, meat, bread, and cheese.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Nov 29, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> I agree with you on ketchup.
> I'd like to add that anything from tomatoes is disgusting.
> Cucumbers are disgusting as well.


We are not friends anymore 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



ToonGoomba said:


> Pineapple pizza. Who seriously mixes fruit with tomato sauce, meat, bread, and cheese.


You do realize that a tomato is a fruit, right?
We put pineapple on ham, apples on ham. There are MANY dishes that mix fruit with all those other types of ingredients. Ever had an apple and cheese danish?


----------



## ToonGoomba (Nov 29, 2017)

DeadlyFoez said:


> We are not friends anymore
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Yeah, i have actually, pretty good stuff! And yes, I guess your right, its just weird to eat fruit and basically triangular pasta at the same time


----------



## kehkou (Nov 29, 2017)

A green crawdad (they're not supposed to be green). Even the rez-dog wouldn't eat it!


----------



## Xanthe (Nov 29, 2017)

Brocolli


----------



## JacKob (Nov 29, 2017)

Beans.

FUCKING BEANS.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Nov 29, 2017)

SPAM (food)

Just end humanity already.


----------



## Catsinabucket (Nov 29, 2017)

On two occasions, I had food that had been aired out for a while. One was couscous (that I didn't reseal the packet of it when it was dehydrated), and the other was half an instant noodle block (that I wrapped in clingfilm, apparently not too well).

Dear God they were both the most bitter things I've ever tasted. Almost like the insides of a medicine capsule or paracetemol that's been on your tongue for too long


----------



## DjoeN (Nov 29, 2017)

International foodtruck festival (held once a year)

Worst i ever eaten:
- Crocodile burger and Kangerou burger
- Sushi (ok, i don't like fish in general, but i do eat it when served, but raw fish with seaweed leaves around it, Bleh)

- But the Ostrich burger was great
_- About vegetables, i eat all, except seaweed stuff)_


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 29, 2017)

DeadlyFoez said:


> We are not friends anymore




FINE! >:C
There goes me respect for you, you twit!


----------



## fatsquirrel (Nov 29, 2017)

kehkou said:


> A green crawdad (they're not supposed to be green). Even the rez-dog wouldn't eat it!


Well, they could be green if it was a still water one.


----------



## MushGuy (Nov 29, 2017)

Anchovy pizza. Never again.


----------



## kehkou (Nov 29, 2017)

fatsquirrel said:


> Well, they could be green if it was a still water one.


It was, but it was more like a green puss where tail meat should have been. I used to eat shrimp before that.


----------



## Soraiko (Nov 29, 2017)

Lamb Meat....Oysters......aubergines.........horrible


----------



## fatsquirrel (Nov 29, 2017)

kehkou said:


> It was, but it was more like a green puss where tail meat should have been. I used to eat shrimp before that.


uf, thats kind of hard to eat yeah


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Nov 29, 2017)

CallmeBerto said:


> SPAM (food)
> 
> Just end humanity already.


Is spam really that bad. I mean I always thought it (and similar meat products) looked and would taste bad but some people who've had it say it's not that bad. I'm assuming it's mostly processed bits of pigs that don't get used for actual meat, like the processed crap that goes into chicken nuggets.


----------



## wormdood (Nov 29, 2017)

calzone
i know its a normal thing but the restaurant i worked for was disgustingly filthy but i had to do a 13hr shift and forgot to bring cash to buy lunch so i ate one of the calzones from the restaurant not only was it cheap and flavorless left a filmy aftertaste feeling across my mouth, but i also got sick and had to miss two days of work . . .


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 29, 2017)

So many of you folks are really picky.

I personally love seafood and lamb meat, even venison is not that bad.


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Nov 29, 2017)

wormdood said:


> calzone
> i know its a normal thing but the restaurant i worked for was disgustingly filthy but i had to do a 13hr shift and forgot to bring cash to buy lunch so i ate one of the calzones from the restaurant not only was it cheap and flavorless left a filmy aftertaste feeling across my mouth, but i also got sick and had to miss two days of work . . .


To begin with from your description I'd assume it was some frozen dish you could probably buy at a supermarket. A lot of restaurants do that. Use low quality food (hell, I saw a dish in one restaurant that looked somewhat like a frozen pizza, as in it was already completely made) or ingredients and cut corners to save time and money but like to charge you the same you'd pay for food that isn't complete crap.

Even if it wasn't some cheap low quality thing to begin with it sounds like it might not have been prepared properly or it might have been none too fresh and been sitting in a fridge for a couple days.


----------



## shaunj66 (Nov 29, 2017)

I despise any kind of sea food but that's more of a personal preference to the smell and thought of it rather than the taste. I just choose not to eat it.

Other than that the only food I can actually remember eating that made me physically gag would be peas (as a child) and brie.


----------



## bennyman123abc (Nov 29, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Was that a reply to me? I can certainly tell the difference between cilantro and soap  I doubt it was what made my meal taste like soap.
> I suspect they probably forgot to rinse something at this restaurant. It was the only time I ever ate something that bad.


Cilantro tasting like soap is a genetic trait. I think that might've been what you tasted.

Source

Also, I despise rice with all of the might I have.


----------



## smileyhead (Nov 29, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> I once ordered cheese tortelinis from a restaurant and they had a soap aftertaste.
> Still eaten, drowned in the sauce, but that was not much enjoyable


I love cheese tortellinis! I hope that didn't discourage you from ever eating it again.


----------



## MasterJ360 (Nov 29, 2017)

Raw Onions. Yes I said it I was little at the time and didn't know any better. The taste was so bitter I wanted to cry just from that


----------



## RattletraPM (Nov 29, 2017)

Salami and Nutella sandwich. I like salami and I love Nutella, but if you put them togheter they taste like vomit.


----------



## SkittleDash (Nov 29, 2017)

The only thing from the top of my head is beetroot. I'd rather eat shit.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Nov 29, 2017)

I love everything include sea food (Yes, EEL and Octopus.. delicious!) but I hate 4 food: Shrimp, Lobster, Crab, and cilantro. 

Cilantro (Mexico's popular) is horrible taste and hate the smell too! 

The parsley is the best plant to taste and it is very good smell. Portuguese people always use Parsley. 

In America, they used Cilantro instead. I don't understand. YUCK!


----------



## bennyman123abc (Nov 29, 2017)

azoreseuropa said:


> I love everything include sea food (Yes, EEL and Octopus.. delicious!) but I hate 4 food: Shrimp, Lobster, Crab, and cilantro.
> 
> Cilantro (Mexico's popular) is horrible taste and hate the smell too!
> 
> ...





bennyman123abc said:


> Cilantro tasting like soap is a genetic trait. I think that might've been what you tasted.
> 
> Source


----------



## dpad_5678 (Nov 29, 2017)

Tofu.

Fuck. That. Shit. It's like eating tasteless rubber.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Nov 29, 2017)

@Bennyman

Never liked Cilantro. I will pass out if I smell it again, lol!


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 29, 2017)

bennyman123abc said:


> Cilantro tasting like soap is a genetic trait. I think that might've been what you tasted.
> 
> Source
> 
> Also, I despise rice with all of the might I have.


It was not cilantro. Otherwise most of my food would taste like soap, and it certainly doesnt.


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Nov 29, 2017)

Es...
Car..
GOAT.

EWWW!


----------



## SG854 (Nov 29, 2017)

Cilantro is really good mixed with onion too. 
Im Mexican by the way. Make some shrimp ceviche or fish ceviche on tostadas and that stuff is really good.


----------



## ThoD (Nov 29, 2017)

Marioyoshi64 said:


> Es...
> Car..
> GOAT.
> 
> EWWW!


Goats don't taste that bad, they taste pretty much like lamb, unless you meant snails, in which case I agree, that's disgusting!


----------



## RattletraPM (Nov 29, 2017)

Marioyoshi64 said:


> Es...
> Car..
> GOAT.
> 
> EWWW!


Oh god, snails. I remember eating them as a kid until my pro animal-rights aunt told me "you're basically eating large slimey worms".
Call me (or her) whatever you want, but if her plan was to make me stop eating them ever again, it sure as hell worked.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 29, 2017)

Caramel



Spoiler



with big chunks of salt kept in it.


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Nov 29, 2017)

ThoD said:


> Goats don't taste that bad, they taste pretty much like lamb, unless you meant snails, in which case I agree, that's disgusting!


Not goats, goats taste delicious.
But dem lambs...


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Nov 29, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> FINE! >:C
> There goes me respect for you, you twit!


Please dont take that seriously.


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 30, 2017)

DeadlyFoez said:


> Please dont take that seriously.



Ofcourse I didn't <З
I know you well enough ;p


----------



## Issac (Nov 30, 2017)

I just remembered a few times I've gagged from food now. Some cheese that smelled like farts (I know a lot of cheeses does that, this was just ONE of them) and actually tasted just like it smelled. I think it was supposed to be a Taleggio, but it was the least good one I've ever tasted. 

Also, some salami. There was some salami that I really REALLY love, but they stopped selling it, so I've tried a few different ones in search for a replacement. I want them cut thin as leaves, and very dry. I came across one that smelled okay, but when I ate it the texture was like butter, and the taste was.... like eating a spoon of pure garlic and fat. 
I've eaten spoiled ham before, and this wasn't that far away... even though it wasn't spoiled.

So those were two foods that made me gag.

I believe I wouldn't be a fan of escargot or oysters, but I haven't tried them. Don't want to try oysters, I want my food to be dead at least. Escargot... maybe some time. I love Moules Marinières :3


----------



## urherenow (Nov 30, 2017)

poi



Memoir said:


> How can food be NSFW?


You really shouldn't ask... you might get a reply involving your mother... (or certain parts of a tiger's anatomy)


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Nov 30, 2017)

urherenow said:


> poi
> 
> 
> You really shouldn't ask... you might get a reply involving your mother...



Cannibalism is taboo thoughhhhhh


----------



## urherenow (Nov 30, 2017)

Memoir said:


> Cannibalism is taboo thoughhhhhh


It wouldn't necessarily be cannibalism, it would just be breaking 2 rules of the thread instead of 1 (and, you caught it before my edit. I added another thing)


----------



## spotanjo3 (Nov 30, 2017)

SG854 said:


> Cilantro is really good mixed with onion too.
> Im Mexican by the way. Make some shrimp ceviche or fish ceviche on tostadas and that stuff is really good.



Yeah because you are Mexican.  I am Portuguese and Parsley is part of family generation recipes. My parents like Cilantro somewhat but they dont used it often.


----------



## Ritsuki (Nov 30, 2017)

Issac said:


> I just remembered a few times I've gagged from food now. Some cheese that smelled like farts (I know a lot of cheeses does that, this was just ONE of them) and actually tasted just like it smelled. I think it was supposed to be a Taleggio, but it was the least good one I've ever tasted.
> 
> Also, some salami. There was some salami that I really REALLY love, but they stopped selling it, so I've tried a few different ones in search for a replacement. I want them cut thin as leaves, and very dry. I came across one that smelled okay, but when I ate it the texture was like butter, and the taste was.... like eating a spoon of pure garlic and fat.
> I've eaten spoiled ham before, and this wasn't that far away... even though it wasn't spoiled.
> ...



I was expecting Surströmming from you 

The worst thing I ate, and God knows I can eat pretty much anything, is natto (fermented soybeans). More than the taste, it's the texture that is so weird and slimey, I ordered it in a restaurant, the waiter asked me if I knew what it was, and if I was really sure I wanted to eat that haha


----------



## gamesquest1 (Nov 30, 2017)

once I got a "bad" peanut M&M that tasted like what I can only imagine a piece of rotted wood found in an alleyway would taste like.....I don't eat peanut M&M's any more, and I used to really like them


----------



## Issac (Nov 30, 2017)

Ritsuki said:


> I was expecting Surströmming from you
> 
> The worst thing I ate, and God knows I can eat pretty much anything, is natto (fermented soybeans). More than the taste, it's the texture that is so weird and slimey, I ordered it in a restaurant, the waiter asked me if I knew what it was, and if I was really sure I wanted to eat that haha


 To be honest, I have never eaten Surströmming. I want to try it though, because I love herring (it's fermented herring), and I know how to properly eat it  99% of those YouTube videos are doing it oh so wrong.
Honestly, it's like: "Hey let's try Swiss cheese" and then goes to lick a cows ass. *shaking my head* For anyone interested about it, there's a clip of Jamie Oliver trying Surströmming, where it's prepared the right way. Highly recommended to watch.

I want to try natto too, because I'm used to some Swedish stuff* that foreigners really can't stand, I wonder how I'd fare with natto.
*(smoked fish roe spread, salty licorice, blood pudding, Lutfisk (lye fish), pickled herring (ate it just a few hours ago!), crayfish, and moar).


----------



## Ritsuki (Nov 30, 2017)

Issac said:


> To be honest, I have never eaten Surströmming. I want to try it though, because I love herring (it's fermented herring), and I know how to properly eat it  99% of those YouTube videos are doing it oh so wrong.
> Honestly, it's like: "Hey let's try Swiss cheese" and then goes to lick a cows ass. *shaking my head* For anyone interested about it, there's a clip of Jamie Oliver trying Surströmming, where it's prepared the right way. Highly recommended to watch.
> 
> I want to try natto too, because I'm used to some Swedish stuff* that foreigners really can't stand, I wonder how I'd fare with natto.
> *(smoked fish roe spread, salty licorice, blood pudding, Lutfisk (lye fish), pickled herring (ate it just a few hours ago!), crayfish, and moar).



I'm actually going to Sweden for 3 days and 2 nights during the Christmas season, so I really hope I'll be able to try some of those things ! I've already tried salty licorice, pickled herring (I love herring), and I often eat fish roe, but I'm very curious about the blood pudding (I love boudin, which is a blood sausage) and Surströmming !


----------



## Judas18 (Nov 30, 2017)

I'd say natto for me. It tastes like fermented tortured souls of the damned.


----------



## k3rizz3k (Nov 30, 2017)

Any type of fish or seafood


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Nov 30, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> I know you well enough ;p


That... that could be a bad thing... that not even I would admit too.


----------



## Quantumcat (Nov 30, 2017)

Switch cartridge

I hope I'm the first the make this joke....


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 30, 2017)

DeadlyFoez said:


> That... that could be a bad thing... that not even I would admit too.



Doesn't matter what happens, you're still an inspiration to me.


----------



## CosmoCortney (Nov 30, 2017)

meat


----------



## Owenge (Nov 30, 2017)

ToonGoomba said:


> Pineapple pizza. Who seriously mixes fruit with tomato sauce, meat, bread, and cheese.


The reason most put pineapple on pizza because of the sweet and sour effect.


----------



## mileyrock2 (Nov 30, 2017)

twiglets


----------



## RattletraPM (Nov 30, 2017)

ToonGoomba said:


> Pineapple pizza. Who seriously mixes fruit with tomato sauce, meat, bread, and cheese.


I've got a friend IRL that ate pineapple pizza and said it isn't that bad. And he's italian.
I've never tried it but I'm pretty sure that there's way worse stuff out there.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 30, 2017)

Surströmmings


----------



## Pleng (Dec 1, 2017)

Owenge said:


> The reason most put pineapple on pizza because of the sweet and sour effect.



Umm... Probably not most people, no. What with most pizzas not being, uh, sour!


----------



## 330 (Dec 1, 2017)

Century egg (NSFW?)



Spoiler


----------



## Super.Nova (Dec 1, 2017)

Toffee Cake.
The way it's made where I am may be different than what might be known but it's most definitely the most delicious thing I ever tasted.

It's basically milk powder dry-fried in a pan (without oil or water or anything) until made brown.
Later mixed with water and syrup of your favorite flavor (vanilla or chocolate are classics), poured into a cake pan and cooked in a steam bath.
Topped with caramel mixed with cream and eaten hot.

My version of heaven is having infinite amount of this.


EDIT: sorry, I thought you were asking about the best tasting food.
I usually block their memories and currently remember none


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 1, 2017)

Ooh, did I mention the taste of poppy seed cake or anything with poppy seeds? They make me gag, my tongue feels weird, like, maybe I have an allergic reaction.


----------



## DKB (Dec 1, 2017)

Bananas.


----------



## Futurdreamz (Dec 1, 2017)

blue cheese, ttbomk


----------



## ZeroT21 (Dec 1, 2017)

Anything with veggies in it


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 1, 2017)

Futurdreamz said:


> blue cheese, ttbomk



Ah yes, the cheese that smells like dirty socks


----------



## sataneku (Dec 1, 2017)

Apple cider vinegar is a liquid, but it's the worst thing I've ever tasted.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Dec 1, 2017)

_*Deer/Venison steaks.*_
Actually they didn't taste that bad, but I guess the disappointment was extreme.
I expected it to taste great, in the end it tasted just passable, like a soft version of Beef liver.
It is not that I don't like liver either, but sure it is not among my prefered meals.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



the_randomizer said:


> Ah yes, the cheese that smells like dirty socks


I guess blue cheese is not for everybody.
I remember some joke about it, some Japanese guy in "Silver Spoon" saying "ew, how can you eat rotten cheese?", all while happily digging in a cup of natto. (weeb)
I guess those are acquired tastes. /s

As for me, I love blue cheese, I put it on everything, I love it on my burgers, or on my bread together with some honey for breakfast.


----------



## Osha (Dec 1, 2017)

Beetroot. If I wanted to eat dirt, I'd eat dirt.
Also, on the subject of blue cheese, y'all are babies, there are much stronger cheeses just in my country.


----------



## Youkai (Dec 1, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Ooh, did I mention the taste of poppy seed cake or anything with poppy seeds? They make me gag, my tongue feels weird, like, maybe I have an allergic reaction.



Woa hold it ! there is nothing better than a Poppy Seed Cake oO I even put these in my Cheesecake sometimes when I make it myself !
just don't get the wrong ones, don't want to be arrested as drug addict XD



There is lots of disgusting stuff but I would never try it so can't say its the worst I have ever had ...
You know in Italy they had (i think its not allowed anymore) Cheese with bugs inside that ate the Cheese and shit it out again and that made it taste to awesome for some people oO
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Casu_marzu


----------



## th3joker (Dec 1, 2017)

indian food


----------



## leon315 (Dec 1, 2017)

SPAGHETTI WITH NUTELLA 

Gross, but many italians do love this....


----------



## sarkwalvein (Dec 1, 2017)

leon315 said:


> SPAGHETTI WITH NUTELLA
> 
> Gross, but many italians do love this....


What the... ewwww! 

I hope they don't add olive oil to that.


----------



## leon315 (Dec 1, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> What the... ewwww!
> 
> I hope they don't add olive oil to that.


just boiled spaghetti with Nutella, an italian style JUNKEST FOOD EVER, It has palm oil...


----------



## mgrev (Dec 1, 2017)

It has to be cabbage-and-ginger smoothie, if that counts, or meat that comes from any type of sheep


----------



## Osha (Dec 1, 2017)

leon315 said:


> just boiled spaghetti with Nutella, an italian style JUNKEST FOOD EVER, It has palm oil...


Reminds me of that time when I was 3 and added cocoa powder to my pasta because I liked both, so I thought the two combined would taste good. Well, spoiler alert: it didn't.


----------



## ThoD (Dec 1, 2017)

leon315 said:


> SPAGHETTI WITH NUTELLA
> 
> Gross, but many italians do love this....


Who in the world came up with that? Were they researching alternative ways to commit suicide?:/ Only good weird combo I've ever liked has been cola with honey cereal (cheerios), decent to good, but it's pretty much the only combo like that I didn't end up throwing up!


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Dec 1, 2017)

sushi ..............


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 1, 2017)

Youkai said:


> Woa hold it ! there is nothing better than a Poppy Seed Cake oO I even put these in my Cheesecake sometimes when I make it myself !
> just don't get the wrong ones, don't want to be arrested as drug addict XD
> 
> 
> ...



That's just me, I don't like most seeds at all, only seeds I like in food are sesame seeds.


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 1, 2017)

Pickled eggs
Blue cheese
Beets
Certainly not the most adventurous but oh well that's what you get.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 1, 2017)

BORTZ said:


> Pickled eggs
> Blue cheese
> Beets
> Certainly not the most adventurous but oh well that's what you get.


Whoever likes moldy cheese is disturbed..


----------



## Veho (Dec 1, 2017)

Memoir said:


> Whoever likes moldy cheese is disturbed..


Hey, nothing wrong with mold, it's just tiny mushrooms when you look at it


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 1, 2017)

worst tasting food?
mmmh
anything after you touched a switch cartridge


----------



## weatMod (Dec 1, 2017)

caviar
why the fuck do people pay so much money for this crap it is literally the most nausea  inducing food stuff on the face of the planet


----------



## sarkwalvein (Dec 1, 2017)

weatMod said:


> caviar
> why the fuck do people pay so much money for this crap it is literally the most nausea  inducing food stuff on the face of the planet


TBH, I think caviar is just passable. No way I would pay what people pay for that, but if it is the only thing available to eat, I guess I could go with it.


Noctosphere said:


> worst tasting food?
> mmmh
> anything after you touched a switch cartridge


Actually, I think a Switch cartridge tastes like Agua Tónica.
(looking how to say that in English...)

EDIT: Oh, Tonic Water, hell that was way too easy.


----------



## Veho (Dec 1, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> Actually, I think a Switch cartridge tastes like Agua Tónica.
> (looking how to say that in English...)


Tonic water.


----------



## dAVID_ (Dec 1, 2017)

Actually the idea of Hawaiian pizza sounds delicious to me.


----------



## drenal (Dec 6, 2017)

SketchyPixel said:


> Rules for this discussion:
> 
> Nothing NSFW
> It has to be edible, in a literal sense of food
> ...


Vegemite.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 6, 2017)

drenal said:


> Vegemite.


I heard it's quite good on toasts.


----------



## drenal (Dec 6, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> I heard it's quite good on toasts.


I've tried it on toast (my brother convinced me to try it). It's horrible, at least to me. It's extremely salty and it smells horrible too


----------



## Hypnotizing (Dec 6, 2017)

A dish that in Mexico we call "Mole"


----------



## Deleted-394630 (Dec 6, 2017)

drenal said:


> Vegemite.









 I'll pass.


----------



## MartinDocNewland (Dec 6, 2017)

Anyone said marmite yet? Sort of like Vegemite. Though I don't know if its a NSFW but its banned in a few countries.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



SketchyPixel said:


> I'll pass.



Didn't know Kraft made it now. Kraft is not very Aussie


----------



## Veho (Dec 6, 2017)

MartinDocNewland said:


> Anyone said marmite yet? Sort of like Vegemite. Though I don't know if its a NSFW but its banned in a few countries.


Where is it banned?


----------



## MartinDocNewland (Dec 6, 2017)

Veho said:


> Where is it banned?



As far as I know its banned in Denmark.


----------



## TF_Slayar (Dec 6, 2017)

Greens, definitely. I understand that they're supposed to be eaten with other foods (corn bread) but shit, the bitterness of them ruins everything in your mouth.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Dec 6, 2017)

I think the absolute worst tasting food I have ever eaten is day old mackerel in tomato sauce from a tin that has been left opened in the fridge. It literally tastes worse than cod liver oil and the taste made me gag as a kid when I was forced to eat it. Tastes great with some mayo when it's just been opened, but turns really bad really fast. It doesn't go bad in the literal sense it just tastes awful.
I can't recall any other food making me gag.

In second place is chicken feet. It's not that the taste is so bad it makes you gag or anything like that, the taste on its own isn't actually that terrible. But it's really bland and it's all skin (and not the tasty kind) and fat (or cartilage?) with tiny little fish bone sized bones inside. i can't understand why people in Asia enjoy eating it, it must have been the most bland part of any animal I have ever eaten and the texture was what really put me off.
To put things into perspective, I am a person who will eat almost anything and find it at least mildly enjoyable but I got no enjoyment out of that at all.
I've even eaten Durian and it wasn't bad. Not great, but not bad. It was fried though, I don't think i could get myself to eat it raw especially as the smell would be far stronger.


----------



## MasterViper81 (Dec 6, 2017)

Cheese


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Dec 6, 2017)

slaphappygamer said:


> The soap is cilantro. You hate cilantro. My wife says the same thing about it. I don't taste it as soap though. Some have sensitive pallets.



It's genetic people who say cilantro tastes like soap do not have a specific enzyme in the saliva. It's a different gene but the same reason with people who don't like dry wines because they taste like dirt  again an enzyme in the saliva. 

For me the worst thing I have tasted was probably a burger made by my ex wife... (my 1st one 2nd one is doing fine) she took a frozen burger and threw it in a frying pan on the highest setting... burnt to a crisp so bad I had to bend it down to manage to take a bite off of it. The upsetting part to me was she asked me how to cook it... I told her the proper way "If your cooking from frozen it's going to take a few extra minutes because you have to lower the temperature to allow the insides to thaw." but my words of wisdom fell on deaf ears lol 

Before that when I was like 4 I got a green (well spots of green) on a fish sandwich from that place that has a clown... It tasted pretty fucking bad. I remember my mom being proud of me for complaining about it (I don't usually complain about things so if I do complain I am usually down playing it) mold on a frozen fish patty that got deep fried... How a human could have cooked and served that I will never understand.


----------

